# New Vids on the streets



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, so spotted a couple of must share videos,
First up, these guys are just my style :yes:
Fly Fishing New Orleans Redfish: Polar Vortex
https://vimeo.com/84448470

Next Up:
Tributaries (Just ordered, and waiting the download as I type)
https://vimeo.com/83659978


....and now that you have seen some quality, I'll hit ya with some lame non-fly caught reds this past weekend  Could barely get them to eat gulp 






Get ya fish porn on!

L8, Harry


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------

